# Answers to dole questions



## witchymand

Hi,
I have asked the question about working part time and claiming the dole for the remainder days, but back then when I asked I wasn't as confused as I am now.
Basically I have the offer of a job for two full days a week a Monday and Friday.  I would receive 160 euro from the job for those two days.
Now I am on Unemployment assistance of 151 euro for myself and my son at the moment.  I rang up the dole to ask them how much am I likely to be cut back to and their response was "we would stop two days money out of your dole money, and then with the remainder four days that I would be entitle to off the dole, that will be added to the 160 off the job and then be means tested"  so what I would appreciate an answer to off anyone out there is in real terms how much am I likely to end up with, as I have to pay childminding fees etc, so is this realistically gonna be worth my while?  I really do want to go back to work part time, and would particularly appreciate a response from anyone that is in similar circumstances.
Many thanks


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s

It should be possible to figure out the impact of taking the part time job on your Unemployment Assistance payments using the information on the SW site:

www.welfare.ie/schemes/unemp/ua.html


----------



## aislingkelly

Hi i am just wondering does any1 have information about the dole.i was involved in a car accident 7weeks back and i am still out of work suffering injuries.Im just wondering would i b entitled to a dole payment as they have told me as i am on a self employed basis that i am not entitled to disability benefit.I would appreciate it if any1 could help me,and if i would be entitled to claim the dole would they back date it 7weeks??


----------



## ClubMan

Self employed _Class S PRSI_ does not provide cover for certain _PRSI _linked benefits such as _Unemployment Benefit _and _Disability Benefit_. Were your _PRSI_ contributions don't cover you for certain *benefits *then you may be able to apply for the equivalent means tested *allowances*. The DSFA website has lots of information on _PRSI _contribution classes and the cover they provide, qualification criteria for various welfare benefits and allowances etc.


----------



## TheWanderer

Who do I contact if I know of someone falsely claiming the dole?


----------



## ClubMan

SW?


----------



## Welfarite

Your local SW office if you are prepared to do it in person. Otherwise, an anonymous report will be investigated provided you give enough detail that the person can be identified and observed (their name, address, where they work, when they work, who they work for, times they leave house/come home, anything that will help the investigation) SW will not, as some people think, simply accuse the person of working and signing on at first opportunity. They have to properly build up a prosecution case first. 
Also bear in mind that a person may be on a Back To Work Scheme anf legitimately "claiming the dole".


----------



## ddmcin

My boss's lease is up and wants me to work from home for 3  hours a day and will give me 250 a week.  Can i draw the dole too for the other 5 hours.  How is it means tested?


----------



## Staples

As far as i know, if you work any part of the day (e.g. a half day) you're not entitled to welfare for the other part.

In your circumstances, you would be better off working a smaller number of full days (two or three) and claiming welfare for the other days.

If you have being paying full PRSI for the last few years, you will be entitled to Jobseekers _Benefit_ for the days you are not working.  This is an automatic entitlement and is NOT means tested.

Means testing only kicks in you've been signing on continuously for 15 months (or longer if, like you, you're working for some of a week).  I'm sure how means testing is actually calculated but it would take some account of any assets you have and income from other sources.


----------



## Goccy

Hi, I'm new to this site so forgive any mistakes I make. I had a sign on day to the dole at the 13th last month, didn't have to sign on the month before as it was christmas.. I'm just wondering when my date this month would be? The 13th again? I don't see how it could be as it would eventually end up on a weekend.. Please help anyone that knows the answer.


----------



## cailin40

if you are collecting any payments from the post office - take a look at the bottom of the receipt they ask you to sign each week - your next sign on date is printed there (and a reminder given each week)


----------



## Goccy

I collect it from the social welfare office in the town nearby.. Is the date different every month?


----------



## cailin40

it can vary - usually to accomodate bank hols and if date falls on a weekend etc.. so the date is not the same every month.


----------



## deanc

Hi
I have just received JB but looked to go on to the Back to education allowance. I was refused it with the reason been that i have to of been on JB for 1 year. well can anyone give me information on what i could do about this?


----------



## milic

Hi Deanc. I see you have just qualified for JB. If you qualified for statutory redundancy before signing you can get on back to education without a waiting period.


----------



## deanc

I find this a ridiculous reason. I didn't qualify for redundancy.. there trying to keep the live register down and someone looking to come off it to go to college can't because he's not on it long enough. And then they wonder why the country is the way it is........


----------

